

What would happen if you drank nothing but whiskey for 30 days?  Super-size me (with whiskey) - ghiotion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBrshcS3SXs

======
notor
Oh dear, is it happening? Is Y going the way of the Reddit?

~~~
ghiotion
I know. I thought long and hard about posting this on here. I'm a long time
reddit reader who's gotten disgusted with reddit. But seriously, this is one
of the funniest things I've seen on the Web. Thanks for your input.

